# Done



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

For all intents and purposes, my 2011 hunting season is over. 
As cliche as it may be: time certainly flies when you're having fun.
I went on two pheasant hunts last weekend as coup de graces: the hunt Saturday was ideal, while the 30-plus mile-per-hour winds Sunday created the exact opposite scenario.
Overall, I'd say that, despite the poor bird numbers, this year was even better than last year. I'll attribute much of that to the fact that Remy was worked hard over the summer months (4-5 times a week, every week, from June-August) and it paid dividends. 
While I technically ended my season Sunday, as mentioned, it was miserable and we saw little to no birds (at least the company was good and it was fun watching two great hunting dogs, so the day was not a total loss). But a short solo trip Saturday proved to be a high note of the season.
Good points, great retrieves, and Remy even tracked down a cripple that had worked it's way deep into some flattened grasses. I was more than pleased with the results, and already am chomping at the bit for fall 2012. 
At least we'll have training over the summer to help pass the time...
Hope everyone else had a great season! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done! Great pic of a good looking dog too. I was hoping somebody was still putting the smack on those birds. It seems like the 4 months of upland season goes so fast and the other 8 months so slow. If I can shake this cold I want to get one crack at 'em.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

The key to that day was the light wind and snow on the ground. That really concentrated the birds, and the wind helped with scenting. 
On a side note, I don't know if you can tell or not, but the rooster nearest to the camera is an old bird. His spurs were as long as his back toe. His head was a bit tore up, however, otherwise he would have gone on the wall. I kept his feet, regardless. Biggest spurs I've ever witnessed ... course I haven't been at the pheasant game very long.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That is quite a set of spurs on that bird. Ouch. When Sam was a pup he was really soft mouthed. One of the first roosters he picked up had a set of spurs like that, it nailed him dead center between the nostrils. Bled like a pig. No more soft mouth, now he is Saber Tooth Sam. You have a beautiful pup. Those GWPs always look fuzzy at the start of season and by the end the cover just shaves that hair off. You are doing well this year and it will only get better. :beer:


----------

